# Mobbing durch Spamattake mit fremder URL



## Dietmar1977 (14 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

meine neue Seite wird leider anscheinend durch einen Spambot in diverse Blog und Foren eingetragen. Ich habe natürlich nicht zu tun das ganze läuft aufjedenfall schon länger als ich die Domain registriert habe.

Ich würde gerne wissen ob es eine Chance gibt das zu stoppen oder wie ich da wieder rauskommen kann, heute haben mich schon viele Leute angerufen, beschimpft usw.

Damit muss ich ja leben aber ich reche damit das noch Klagen / Abmahnungen kommen und würde gerne wissen wie ich in soeinem Fall reagieren sollte.

danke 
Dietmar


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: Mobbing durch Spamattake mit fremder URL*

Mir fehlt hier so ein bisschen der Zusammenhang, um etwas Vertiefung zu erzeugen. Was hältst du davon, wenn du dich mit deinem Problem an die Spezialisten im Nachbarforum wendest? Antispam e.V.


----------



## Niclas (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: Mobbing durch Spamattake mit fremder URL*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Was hältst du davon, wenn du dich mit deinem Problem an die Spezialisten im Nachbarforum wendest? Antispam e.V.


hat er bereits hier > Spamangriff der anderen Art

und auch hier >  online Mobbing mit Spam - Sat.1 Forum


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: Mobbing durch Spamattake mit fremder URL*

Das einzig mögliche ist i.d.R., einen Hinweis auf eine laufende Attacke auf der eigenen Webseite zu platzieren.


----------



## Heiko (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: Mobbing durch Spamattake mit fremder URL*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das einzig mögliche ist i.d.R., einen Hinweis auf eine laufende Attacke auf der eigenen Webseite zu platzieren.


Richtig. Aktiv verhindern kannst Du das nicht. Nur auf den Sachverhalt hinweisen und hoffen, dass man Dir glaubt.


----------

